# Preview of Longhorn



## Giaguara (Jun 28, 2003)

Hilarious! A preview of Longhorn  ... 'tis soooo windows


----------



## Randman (Jun 28, 2003)

Glad to see Panther wasn't copied in Longhorn.  For those with Palm, pdas, try:

http://www.palmgear.com/software/showsoftware.cfm?prodID=48540

It is a download, so be sure to install it. Seriously.


----------



## Ugg (Jun 29, 2003)

I haven't laughed so hard in a long time.  What an excellent spoof!


----------



## Lycander (Jun 29, 2003)

You laugh now. I unfortunately had the bad luck of OSX deleting ~5 gigs of data off my Firewire hard drive. Some were backed up some were not.

Apparently when you "Move" files from one volume to another, OSX will delete the files off the source volume irregardless whether or not they made it safely to the destination. In Windows, it has always made a copy first, then  delete the source file and THAT is how an OS should move files.


----------



## habilis (Jun 29, 2003)

Yeah and now were supposed to actually pay more money for a slower finder in Panther and all the functions that were already in OS9, and then purposely taken out of OSX, like labels. It's all part of the Apple Industrial Corporate Cash Complex. And all the wilingly blind Apple fanatics are out there suckin it all up, adding to the backward hype.

C'mon people we have a pathetic choice of 2 OS's out there. In other words, no choice and no competition, and what happens when you have no choice and no competition? You have a monopoly, which also means you have a corporate dictatorship which means you have No Real Progress and corporate price-fixing. Sorry, but you have NO CHOICE but to pay whatever Apple deems necessary to drive its profit margin so the execs can have a third beach house. 

Imagine a world were there's 25 or 30 OS's out there, all cross-compatible. The competition would be so fierce that REAL TECHNOLOGICAL ADVANCES would have to be made to keep the consumers attention. Prices would end up incredibly low, you would be paying about half of what you pay now.

Instead we're all paying for scaling windows and slow finders - and that's not by mistake; The reason Apple makes their software too CPU-heavy for even the latest machines is to force the little guy (thats you) to put a faster machine on Apple credit becasue that's the only thing that OSX can run on decently. 

Apple is just as much a corporate killing machine as microsoft.


----------



## Lycander (Jun 29, 2003)

habilis you sound just like me on some days, the "I hate them all they all suck" attitude 

Install Linux man, let your troubles be gone.


----------



## hulkaros (Jun 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by habilis _
> *Yeah and now were supposed to actually pay more money for a slower finder in Panther and all the functions that were already in OS9, and then purposely taken out of OSX, like labels. It's all part of the Apple Industrial Corporate Cash Complex. And all the wilingly blind Apple fanatics are out there suckin it all up, adding to the backward hype.
> 
> C'mon people we have a pathetic choice of 2 OS's out there. In other words, no choice and no competition, and what happens when you have no choice and no competition? You have a monopoly, which also means you have a corporate dictatorship which means you have No Real Progress and corporate price-fixing. Sorry, but you have NO CHOICE but to pay whatever Apple deems necessary to drive its profit margin so the execs can have a third beach house.
> ...



...we are in this situation where instead of having to chose between:
-Good and Better!
we chose:
-Less Bad than Bad!

As for Apple being the same with M$ I beg to differ! I'm tired to listen to this so called "argument"! Apple is a 5-6 billion dollars company and M$ is what? A 50-60 billion dollars company? NO freaking way they are the same  M$ could be (with this kind of money) at least 10 years ahead of Apple's game and methinks that they are just playing cat and mouse with Apple instead...

Not to mention which company has the REAL monopoly and not the fictional one! 

And yes, between all other choices I easily select Apple, Linux, et al not only because they are better overall than Wintel offerings but simply because they are the ones that actually create and keep up the competition! ::ha::

Last, if you feel that Apple is even remotely close to M$ why don't you switch to another platform, say Wintel?  Also, I don't think that I or other here are suckers but instead we are consciously chose to stick with Apple! And yes, personally I'm going to buy that sweet G5 and Panther no questions asked but with loads of feedback


----------



## habilis (Jun 30, 2003)

Ok so Apple is a 5 Billion dollar complex and Microsoft is a 50 billion dollar complex. The only difference is the Apple execs have 2 beach houses and the Microsoft execs have 3 and a company Mercedes. This is a capitalistic society, driven purely by cash and capital, not fairness, not need, not emotion, not honor. The more capital you posess, the more "Fair" life will be for you and it's inverse. Apple is one of the biggest and worst offenders when it comes to monopolizing a market; Apple after all is Firstly a hardware company (hardware comprises over 88% of all Apple revenue) well guess what, want an Apple computer? Gotta have Apple software or it won't work. Guess what else - want Apple software? Gotta have an overpriced new Mac or it aint gonna work. We're all getting screwed when it comes to Operating Systems in this current climate of corruption. 

But don't get me wrong, I want that G5 too, I would love to have one, mainly because it's the only thing that's going to run Panther the way it was meant to be run. For a plethora of reasons, I'll take Apple over Microsoft in the end(literally and figuratively).


----------



## hulkaros (Jun 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by habilis _
> *Ok so Apple is a 5 Billion dollar complex and Microsoft is a 50 billion dollar complex. The only difference is the Apple execs have 2 beach houses and the Microsoft execs have 3 and a company Mercedes. This is a capitalistic society, driven purely by cash and capital, not fairness, not need, not emotion, not honor. The more capital you posess, the more "Fair" life will be for you and it's inverse. Apple is one of the biggest and worst offenders when it comes to monopolizing a market; Apple after all is Firstly a hardware company (hardware comprises over 88% of all Apple revenue) well guess what, want an Apple computer? Gotta have Apple software or it won't work. Guess what else - want Apple software? Gotta have an overpriced new Mac or it aint gonna work. We're all getting screwed when it comes to Operating Systems in this current climate of corruption.
> 
> But don't get me wrong, I want that G5 too, I would love to have one, mainly because it's the only thing that's going to run Panther the way it was meant to be run. For a plethora of reasons, I'll take Apple over Microsoft in the end(literally and figuratively). *



...this is something beyond this thread and all I can say for now is that I hope you will get that G5 ASAP!


----------



## Randman (Jun 30, 2003)

It was a spoof. Read it and enjoy it. Lighten up a little.


----------



## Giaguara (Jun 30, 2003)

> C'mon people we have a pathetic choice of 2 OS's out there. In other words, no choice and no competition, and what happens when you have no choice and no competition? You have a monopoly, which also means you have a corporate dictatorship which means you have No Real Progress and corporate price-fixing. Sorry, but you have NO CHOICE but to pay whatever Apple deems necessary to drive its profit margin so the execs can have a third beach house.
> 
> Imagine a world were there's 25 or 30 OS's out there, all cross-compatible. The competition would be so fierce that REAL TECHNOLOGICAL ADVANCES would have to be made to keep the consumers attention. Prices would end up incredibly low, you would be paying about half of what you pay now. [/B]



cool down habilis and install linux. you have plenty of choises. mandrake that feels and looks like xp, and redhat that is alwsays more and more commercial ... and a lot of other tastes. yellowdog, debian, freeebsd, openbsd, bluecat, rhino ... many of them are free.


----------



## habilis (Jun 30, 2003)

Do they make a redhat version of Photoshop 7, Illustrator 10, Quark 5, Dreamweaver MX, Freehand MX, Flash MX, Microsoft Office X, Word, and Entourage? I use these programs heavily, on a daily basis, not to mention many others that get sparratic use like 3dsmax and After Effects. Or what about my favorite games like MoH:AA, Quake, or Neverwinter Nights? If so, then I sure didn't know about it, and if not then redhat is about as technically useful to me as an actual red hat. Besides all that, I'm in the design field and people send me Mac files all the time, the outputters also ask for mac files only, so there's hardly a way around any of this.

Anyway, I'm sorry if I rained on your parade. That spoof was of course freekin hilarious Giaguara. Looks like Windows 98, acts like Windows 98.

I'm just a good 'ol boy, who grew up on OS8 and OS9, the Glory Days.


----------



## Randman (Jun 30, 2003)

OS8? Glory Days? I don't remember them daze being too much on the glory side when we had to use MacPaint to color graphics or the spinning cow.


----------



## Arden (Jun 30, 2003)

I've never gotten Windows to run as well as in that cartoon!  It could almost be the real thing. 

habilis:  That's life.  Get a Mac or get a pee cee.  It's your choice.


----------



## Giaguara (Jun 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by habilis _
> *Do they make a redhat version of Photoshop 7, Illustrator 10, Quark 5, Dreamweaver MX, Freehand MX, Flash MX, Microsoft Office X, Word, and Entourage? I use these programs heavily, on a daily basis, not to mention many others that get sparratic use like 3dsmax and After Effects. Or what about my favorite games like MoH:AA, Quake, or Neverwinter Nights? If so, then I sure didn't know about it, and if not then redhat is about as technically useful to me as an actual red hat. Besides all that, I'm in the design field and people send me Mac files all the time, the outputters also ask for mac files only, so there's hardly a way around any of this. *



Well. You have always GIMP ... and instead of dreamweaver learn to use your freakin editor = write the html manually in any text editor, wysiwygs are for lazy ones ... GIMP has got a lot better, and if you learn to think in or with it, it will do most of  the things photoshop does. I think I had a demo of Quake for redhat once so at least the quake existed ... and i found some really cool arkanoid games for linux ...

Anything that exist for any linux or *x thing .. what do you need? compile them. 

II wish adobe and macromedia made linux versions of their programs to.

You are asked mac versions of your works? So you get paid enough for having the 'real' programs (as opposed to linux versions or clones) and the OS, afais no problem ... :-/


----------



## mdnky (Jul 1, 2003)

REMARKABLE!  It's like the everyday experience I have with our computers at work!  Almost dead on....

I just love getting paid to reboot our computers a couple dozen times a day at work...<G>

Microsoft Works....false advertising?  False statement?  *Mais bien sur!*


----------



## Ricky (Jul 2, 2003)

Microsoft Word RG is right on.


----------



## brapper (Jul 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by habilis _
> *Yeah and now were supposed to actually pay more money for a slower finder in Panther and all the functions that were already in OS9, and then purposely taken out of OSX, like labels. It's all part of the Apple Industrial Corporate Cash Complex. And all the wilingly blind Apple fanatics are out there suckin it all up, adding to the backward hype.
> 
> C'mon people we have a pathetic choice of 2 OS's out there. In other words, no choice and no competition, and what happens when you have no choice and no competition? You have a monopoly, which also means you have a corporate dictatorship which means you have No Real Progress and corporate price-fixing. Sorry, but you have NO CHOICE but to pay whatever Apple deems necessary to drive its profit margin so the execs can have a third beach house.
> ...


----------



## brapper (Jul 5, 2003)

woah...settle down marx.


----------



## habilis (Jul 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by brapper _
> *woah...settle down marx. *



brapper. It's exactly the opposite. In effect, our computer industry is a communist structure; there is no choices and no competition, which leads to stagnation, after all, what's the hurry? We Have No Competition.


----------



## Giaguara (Jul 6, 2003)

Habilis what's that No Competition? At least most linux distros seem to be competing with windoze AND each other. Mandrake, RedHat, windows something, OpenBSD, FreeBSD, Debian, Yellowdog ... no choises?


----------



## Jason (Jul 6, 2003)

the thought that gimp could possibly compete with a graphic design professional suite is very humorous gia 

unfortunately i tend to agree with hab here, there is no real competition, linux distros dont have the programming power/money behind them and thus develop in a different cycle (and struggle to do so IMO)

ive said it before, i'll say it again, i am much more productive in a windows 2000 or windows xp pro environment (with all visual stuffs turned off) than in the current osx. why? because of all the visual wastes that slow down simple things of the system... i wish apple would give us a choice to turn off alot of stuff. oh well

anyways i like both, and i find it kinda funny, and that runs like 95 used to run on my old 486


----------



## brapper (Jul 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by habilis _
> *brapper. It's exactly the opposite. In effect, our computer industry is a communist structure; there is no choices and no competition, which leads to stagnation, after all, what's the hurry? We Have No Competition. *



haha, yeah i know...that's what i was getting at too...only i thought it was funny.......in a sad way.


----------



## hulkaros (Jul 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Jason _
> *ive said it before, i'll say it again, i am much more productive in a windows 2000 or windows xp pro environment (with all visual stuffs turned off) than in the current osx. why? because of all the visual wastes that slow down simple things of the system... i wish apple would give us a choice to turn off alot of stuff. oh well
> 
> anyways i like both, and i find it kinda funny, and that runs like 95 used to run on my old 486  *



...but you can disable/tone down a lot those visual "wastes" of OS X... You can eliminate shadows, remove metal from apps, change genie into scale, use shades, theme OS X to make it look like OS 9 or even Windows XP  , etc. Although, you will need a full hour, at the most, to complete the transformation of OS X in the end you may be more than fine with it... 

As for OS X "slow" visuals it may be time for you to buy that up and coming G5 Dual 2GHz


----------



## Jason (Jul 9, 2003)

trust me, i would if i could...

and hulk, you know very well im talking about in OS visual options, i dont want to have to dl 8 different programs to change the way things work


----------



## habilis (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Jason _
> trust me, i would if i could..



Here's what we're all going to find out next; if you want Panther to run like it is intended to, you gotta have a G5. It's no mistake or coincidence that Apple makes operating systems that are so incredibly taxing on CPU's, remember, like I stated before, Apple makes almost 90% of it's revenue from selling new Macs - so how does apple get people to buy so many new Macs every year? Simple, make OS's that can't run on old machines. Follow the Money, Follow the Money. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 So Jason, you WILL and you CAN buy a new G5, or you'll just fade away, that's why God made Apple credit...


----------



## Androo (Jul 9, 2003)

thats a good system!
better than xp!!!!!


----------



## hulkaros (Jul 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Jason _
> *trust me, i would if i could...
> 
> and hulk, you know very well im talking about in OS visual options, i dont want to have to dl 8 different programs to change the way things work  *



...no doubt that if all those things were built-in would be awesome but at least you can do what you want to do... Even if that means that you will waste (!?) of 1 hour tops! From then on, whatever you need to change, even if it is everything about OS X, it is not more than 10-20 clicks at the most!!!

Now, reverse the scenario and try to make a Windows OS look and act like OS X... YOU CANNOT, no matter how hard you will try... Then again waiting for Longhorn IS an option  

Even the Windows built-in Theme technology isn't all that good... That's why there are at least 2 other competing products out there  Plus, if a user actually wants to change how the system looks other than those built-in themes he is in for some serious internet killing time... 

As for downloading xxxx different apps:
1.ThemeChanger (free)
2.AquaFix (just to be on the safe side --free)
3.WindowShade ($10)
4.ShadowKiller (free)
5.Metallifizer (free)
With 3 of them being on the same site ( http://www.unsanity.com ) and the other 2 from one other site ( http://homepage.mac.com/max_08/ ) ...

Come on Jason, give it a shot!

Oh, and I stand in my previous position:
"As for OS X "slow" visuals it may be time for you to buy that up and coming G5 Dual 2GHz"  

Until Longhorn/Athens PC, Wintels/Amd are soooooo 90's...


----------



## hulkaros (Jul 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Jason _
> *trust me, i would if i could...
> 
> and hulk, you know very well im talking about in OS visual options, i dont want to have to dl 8 different programs to change the way things work  *



...no doubt that if all those things were built-in would be awesome but at least you can do what you want to do... Even if that means that you will waste (!?) of 1 hour tops! From then on, whatever you need to change, even if it is everything about OS X, it is not more than 10-20 clicks at the most!!!

Now, reverse the scenario and try to make a Windows OS look and act like OS X... YOU CANNOT, no matter how hard you will try... Then again waiting for Longhorn IS an option  

Even the Windows built-in Theme technology isn't all that good... That's why there are at least 2 other competing products out there  Plus, if a user actually wants to change how the system looks other than those built-in themes he is in for some serious internet killing time... 

As for downloading xxxx different apps:
1.ThemeChanger (free)
2.AquaFix (just to be on the safe side --free)
3.WindowShade ($10)
4.ShadowKiller (free)
5.Metallifizer (free)
With 3 of them being on the same site ( http://www.unsanity.com ) and the other 2 from one other site ( http://homepage.mac.com/max_08/ ) ...

Come on Jason, give it a shot!

Oh, and I stand in my previous position:
"As for OS X "slow" visuals it may be time for you to buy that up and coming G5 Dual 2GHz"  

Until Longhorn/Athens PC, Wintels/Amds are soooooo 90's...


----------



## Jason (Jul 10, 2003)

its amazing how blind you are sometimes hulk... remember, world is not black or white, but a series of greys


----------



## hulkaros (Jul 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Jason _
> *its amazing how blind you are sometimes hulk... remember, world is not black or white, but a series of greys  *



For me is shades of green...


----------

